# Rift Account nicht mehr vorhanden



## Futscha (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

 

Zum damaligen Erscheinungsdatum von Rift habe ich mir das Spiel gekauft und einige Charrs hochgespielt. Nun habe ich das Spiel ziemlich lange nicht mehr gespielt. Zwischenzeitlich ist es ja auch Free2Play. Leider scheint es so, dass mein damaliger Account nicht mehr existiert... ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht einloggen und per "Passwort vergessen" E-Mail erhalte ich keine Daten.

 

Weiss jemand, ob die Accounts irgendwann gelöscht wurden oder ob es einen Weg gibt, den damaligen wieder zu reaktivieren?

 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort(en)

 

Gruss Futscha


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

vieleicht wurde dein account in der zwischenzeit gehackt ?


----------



## Fusie (4. Februar 2015)

Neues Konto erstellen mit anderer/neuer email Adresse, und damit dann den Support anschreiben. Die Geschichte erklären und vielleicht schon neben der vorherigen email Adresse auch die Seriennummern vom Spiel bereit legen, damit der Support da entsprechend nach suchen kann.

 

Konten werden an sich nicht gelöscht, auch wenn diese "gehackt" wurden, dann werden die wohl gebannt, aber auch nicht sofort gelöscht. Und der Support sollte das Konto mit den entsprechenden Daten auch wieder finden können...


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2015)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Accounts einfach so gelöscht werden.

Mir ist es auch schon passiert, dass ich der festen Überzeugung war eine bestimmte E-Mail-Adresse bei einem Spiel verwendet zu haben, aber dann war es doch eine andere. Vielleicht einfach mal durchprobieren beim Passwort-Request


----------



## Mayestic (6. Februar 2015)

Da Rift ja weiterhin von Trion betrieben wird schließe ich eine Accountlöschung auch aus.

In LOTRO gabs sowas mal. Da hatte man nur ne gewisse Zeit um seinen Anspruch aufs LifeTimeAbo geltend zu machen.

Wenn man bis zu nem gewissen Datum seinen Account nicht reaktiviert bzw aktiviert hatte wurde einem das LTA entzogen.

Naja oder iwie so lief das, ich war halt etwas zu spät  Pech gehabt aber der Account existierte trotzdem noch.

Selbst meine Ultima Online Account, erstellt 1998, existierte nach einer kurzen Spielpause von 6 Jahren, immer noch. 

Betreiber halten sich zwar immer das Recht vor inaktive Accounts nach einer Weile zu löschen nur hab ich das ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt.

Was aber schon vorkam war das diverse Namen inaktiver Charaktere weitergegeben wurden.

Bist du also als Legolas durch WoW gerannt und hast seit Jahren nicht mehr gespielt kann es gut sein das wenn du iwann wieder einloggst dein Char nicht mehr Legolas heißt weil ein anderer Spieler die Freigebung deines Namens beantragt hat. Du hast dann aber eine kostenlose Charakterumbenennung zur Verfügung. 

Oder aber wenn Server fusionieren und es Doppelnamen gab wie z.B. in SWTOR passiert ist dann bekam derjenige den Namen der ihn als erstes registriert hatte.

 

Aber nein kurz gesagt gelöscht wird in der Regel nix.

 

Wie Fusie es schon schrieb ist alles richtig. 

Kontaktiere den Support, erzähl deine Geschichte und trage so viele Daten zusammen wie du kannst.

Alles was dabei hilft sicherzustellen das du der rechtmäßige Besitzer des Accounts warst / bist. 

 

Also in der Regel und das ist teilweise nach mehreren Jahren gar nicht mehr so leicht.

 

Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum, Emailadresse mit dem der Account erstellt wurde.

Seriennummer mit der der Account erstellt wurde, findest du in der Spielepackung oder teilweise auf dem Handbuch oder bei Online-Kauf halt eben in der Bestätigungsmail (sofern nach X Jahren noch vorhanden)

Geheime Frage / geheime Antwort und halt all son Zeugs was eigentlich nur der Besitzer selbst wissen kann. 

 

Seriennummer ist halt doch extrem wichtig musste ich feststellen. Selbst wenn dein Account gehackt wurde, inklusive evtl Emailkonto so können die Hacker wenn es kein Online-Kauf war unmöglich die Seriennummer wissen. 

 

Dann brauchste noch ne Weile Sitzfleisch weil bekannterweise geht heute bei einem Support nichts mehr schnell. 

Das kann auch mal mehrere Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. 

 

Alles Gute und meld dich doch mal wenn es was neues gibt.


----------

